# Opentshirt.com artwork printout



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi I'm am looking to get a website for my business and I see lots of good information about the opentshirt setup. I am trying to understand how will I get the artwork to be put onto the customer's garment. I will purchase the $199 package which includes artwork. 
Here's what I want to know: Ok, the customer uses my online designer, now I need to send this design to my contract screenprinter or my custom transfer printer. How do I get the artwork? Will it be print ready?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Provide us with the correct link to the site.


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Correct link to what site?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

opentshirt.com. Is it opening for you?


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

I think you mean: http://www.opentshirts.com

Sent from my SGH-M919 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tyetshirt said:


> Hi I'm am looking to get a website for my business and I see lots of good information about the opentshirt setup. I am trying to understand how will I get the artwork to be put onto the customer's garment. I will purchase the $199 package which includes artwork.
> Here's what I want to know: Ok, the customer uses my online designer, now I need to send this design to my contract screenprinter or my custom transfer printer. How do I get the artwork? Will it be print ready?



Certainly the clipart that comes with the package would be print ready. But customers who upload their own artwork will be hit or miss. Based on past experience, most artwork you receive from customers will probably not be print ready and either you or your printers will have work to do to make them ready.


----------

